# How to improve your classical seat in horse riding



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously good video. I love finding resources that teach us all something new


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you will find it hard to put a horse on the bit if you cannot sit well to begin with. So, it's good that your instructor has her priorities straight.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

wow!!! So interesting! I'm gonna try a few of these, like the balancing the whip on your rains to steady the hands


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Do you really think there should be equal weight on the pelvic bone as the seat bones? When I've tried to do that my... stuff gets sore (and I'm not even a dude) and I feel like I am leaning forward, which I do have a tendency to do. If I am sitting properly on a wooden chair, my pelvic bone certainly doesn't even touch the seat, nor does my tail bone.

Does anyone have any graphics showing an actual pelvis on a saddle properly?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> Do you really think there should be equal weight on the pelvic bone as the seat bones? When I've tried to do that my... stuff gets sore (and I'm not even a dude) and I feel like I am leaning forward, which I do have a tendency to do. If I am sitting properly on a wooden chair, my pelvic bone certainly doesn't even touch the seat, nor does my tail bone.
> 
> Does anyone have any graphics showing an actual pelvis on a saddle properly?


If sounds like you're leaning too forward then! 

Would this help?










http://www.myvirtualeventingcoach.com/articles/the_riders_neutral_pelvis_position

I do the 3rd one.. -.- working on getting to the middle one!

The first one is wrong.. arched back = BAD, and sticking your butt out doesn't help either.

I have NO idea what's going on in the 3rd one, maybe pinched knees and being too far back on your seatbones without any pelvic bone weight.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

ahh wow. i spelled the wrong reins... *facepalm* is it possible to edit previous posts? sorry waaay off topic.

I do the first picture.. I'm always arching my back >.<


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for that video! I strongly recommend Sylvia Loch's video trilogy on the Classical Seat, she has some great exercises (with horse and horse-less) that you can practice. My copy is currently on loan to my former instructor, can't wait to get it back and watch it all over again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Ding Dong,
Is this from the series with the British woman who is SO CLEAN it is unbelievable that she is actually on a horse? If so, I've seen it and it is very good! (can't access you tube right now or I'd go look at it!)...There are like, 15 videos by the same woman...she always begins walking out with a white horse that has BLACK hooves (?), painted black, of course... :0)


----------

